# Die Meisterschale für den S04 diesmal klappts



## DER SCHWERE (10 Apr. 2012)

:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:​


----------



## Max100 (11 Apr. 2012)

So richtig zum ausrutschen


----------



## kwademagitta (11 Apr. 2012)

Treum Mall Weiter Gruß BVB DORTMUND MEISTER


----------



## _CoB_HC_ (16 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Apollo4 (18 Okt. 2012)

only bullshit


----------



## Akrueger100 (13 Nov. 2012)

Wie shön das es immer noch Menschen mit Traumen gibt


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2012)

schwarz-gelb rulez

:WOW:


----------



## Karlos1711 (13 Nov. 2012)

diesmal klappts!


----------



## Infinity (13 Nov. 2012)

Die armen Schalker, da bekommen sie schon eine Meisterschale und dann ist die auch nich schwarz-gelb


----------

